# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перенос данных Зарплаты и Кадры

## Gorbatenko

Бухгалтеры работают Зарплпта и Кадры в 1с 7.7, а бухгалтерию ведут в 1с 8.2. Подскажите, пожалуйста, откуда лучше переносить данные из 7.7, или из Бухгалтерии в Зарплату 8.2? Огромное спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## DMLangepas

ИИИ Вы поняли что написали?
Для чего с Бухии в ЗиК?
Переходите уже на 8.2

----------


## SJ24

Какие данные? для чего?

----------


## zay

Соглашусь с DMLangepas и SJ24 - вы вопрос задаете так, что складывается впечатление что у вас нет понимания предмета о котором вы спрашиваете.

Какую именно бухгалтерию бухгалтеры ведут в 1С 8.2 ?

Если только "зарплатную" - то конечно *переносить данные из 7.7 в "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8"*

Если в у вас в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" ведется весь бухгалтерский учет предприятия (полагаю что так и есть) - то *нет смысла переносить данные из 7.7 в "1С:Бухгалтерию 8.2".* Вы просто не сможете вести полноценную зарплату в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8". В "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" реализован не весь функционал, который необходим для полноценного расчета ЗП. Там нет расчета по среднему - это отпускные, больничные. Также у вас в зарплате 7.7 может вестись табелирование - его также нет в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8". 

Если у вас позволяет бюджет - купите "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8" переносите данные из 7.7 в эту конфигурацию. И данные из "1С:Бухгалтерию 8.2" также перенесите в  "1С:Комплексную автоматизацию 8". И у вас весь учет будет вестись в одной конфигурации. Это и есть *лучшее решение* с позиции учета, но не с позиции бюджета.

Вот почитайте.
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8
1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8
и обратите внимание не только на что там есть, но и *на то чего там нет*
В зарплате практически нет бухгалтерии
В бухгалтерии зарплата реализована в достаточно примитивном виде

----------


## DMLangepas

я сам не виду бухгалтерия и вообще не веду деятельность в 1С, мне это не надо, я сопровождаю тех, кто работает в ней.
Тогда переносите ЗиК 7.7 на Зик 8.2 или в ЗУП 8.2. Там обмен с БП очень прост.

Можете и в КА перенести и БП и ЗиК. либо в УПП

давно бы пора уже переходить на восьмёрку!!!

----------

